# Decir- Preguntar



## Nipnip

En diciembre pasado estuve con gente del pueblo donde crecí y muchas cosas de la infancia volvieron a mi mente, entre ellas el uso de "decir" en lugar de preguntar.

A.- ¿Van a venir tus primas?
B .- No
A- ¿Les dijiste que si querían venir?
B .- Sí
A .- Ah, bueno. ¿Y entonces por qué no vienen?


Hay un hilo en inglés que me recordó este uso, que es bastante común en el pueblo donde crecí, pero desde luego no es estándar, tanto así que me llamó la atención. Veo el diccionario y hay una acepción que pudiera estar relacionada.


> *decir**1**.* (Del lat. _dicĕre_).
> 
> * 7.* tr. ant. Pedir, rogar.



¿Se usa en algún otro lado?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

En Galicia es bastante corriente.


----------



## Jonno

Yo diría que es un uso común no sólo en tu pueblo, a mi al menos me suena natural. Al fin y al cabo cuando preguntas, exclamas, comentas, etc. también dices, y en muchos casos puedes sustituir un verbo por otro sin que se pierda nada de información.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Vengo justo del otro hilo. Sí, yo también lo uso. Es bastante coloquial. Aunque casi siempre con el "que", lo que parece ser simplemente una preferencia personal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

Para mí también es muy corriente.


----------



## Nipnip

Gracias.

¿O sea que oraciones como: "¿dile que cuántos años tiene?" les parecen normales?


----------



## Ludaico

Nipnip said:


> Gracias.
> 
> ¿O sea que oraciones como: "¿dile que cuántos años tiene?" les parecen normales?



Sí. _Dice que ochenta y siete. Después me ha dicho que 'de quién soy'. _


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Nipnip said:


> Gracias.
> 
> ¿O sea que oraciones como: "¿dile que cuántos años tiene?" les parecen normales?



Pues sí. No te diría que tienen un estilo literario perfecto, pero no son tan raras en el uso coloquial.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Nipnip said:


> En diciembre pasado estuve con gente del pueblo donde crecí y muchas cosas de la infancia volvieron a mi mente, entre ellas el uso de "decir" en lugar de preguntar.
> 
> A.- ¿Van a venir tus primas?
> B .- No
> A- ¿Les dijiste que si querían venir?
> B .- Sí
> A .- Ah, bueno. ¿Y entonces por qué no vienen?
> 
> 
> Hay un hilo en inglés que me recordó este uso, que es bastante común en el pueblo donde crecí, pero desde luego no es estándar, tanto así que me llamó la atención. Veo el diccionario y hay una acepción que pudiera estar relacionada.
> 
> 
> ¿Se usa en algún otro lado?



Para mí es un uso normal, no sé si correcto o no.


----------



## Nipnip

Pues asunto zanjado, me gustaría escuchar a personas de este lado del charco, sobre todo a otros mexicanos porque a mí no me parece que se use así el verbo en México (aparte de mi pueblo, y a lo mejor otros pueblos de la zona).


----------



## Usuario123abc

Nipnip said:


> Gracias.
> 
> ¿O sea que oraciones como: "¿dile que cuántos años tiene?" les parecen normales?



Esa suena más rara. Se entiende lo que quiere decir cuando uno está en el contexto de la conversación, pero me parece que no es correcto.

Parecería normal en el caso de que uno esté chateando (o hablando por teléfono) y otro que está al lado le apunta eso. Pero sino para mí es "pregúntale cuántos años tiene".


----------



## Gabriel

Nipnip said:


> Gracias.
> 
> ¿O sea que oraciones como: "¿dile que cuántos años tiene?" les parecen normales?


Bastante.

Tenemos más invitados que asientos. Decile a la vecina si nos presta unas sillas.
No encuentro las llaves del auto. Decile a tu padre si no las vio.


----------



## Nipnip

Usuario123abc said:


> Esa suena más rara. Se entiende lo que quiere decir cuando uno está en el contexto de la conversación, pero me parece que no es correcto.
> 
> Parecería normal en el caso de que uno esté chateando (o hablando por teléfono) y otro que está al lado le apunta eso. Pero sino para mí es "pregúntale cuántos años tiene".



Es exactamente el mismo uso que el ejemplo de la pregunta inicial, por cierto, ¿cuál variedad de español usas?


----------



## swift

Hola, Nipnip:

En Costa Rica, no sólo es usual sino que es un coloquialismo muy frecuente. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Usuario123abc

Habría que ver a lo que apunta la pregunta original, si pregunta si es un uso académicamente correcto, o si se refiere a que si se usa o no en forma coloquial de es manera en forma extendida.

Los modismos o formas coloquiales, muchas veces no son académicamente correctos (¿o siempre?), y varían de un lugar a otro.


----------



## Nipnip

swift said:


> Hola, Nipnip:
> 
> En Costa Rica, no sólo es usual sino que es un coloquialismo muy frecuente.
> swift


Entonces seguramente se usa en todo México también.


Usuario123abc said:


> Habría que ver a lo que apunta la pregunta original, si pregunta si es un uso académicamente correcto, o si se refiere a que si se usa o no en forma coloquial de es manera en forma extendida.



De acuerdo pero cuando algo está tan extendido y es tan uniforme el uso no puede sino ser correcto. La RAE debería incluir esa acepción, quizá no han visto la necesidad de especificar, porque como dice Jonno: al preguntar también se dice.


----------



## Jonno

No tiene nada que ver lo coloquial o formal con lo correcto o incorrecto.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Jonno said:


> No tiene nada que ver lo coloquial o formal con lo correcto o incorrecto.



¿Puedes expandirte sobre eso?


----------



## Usuario123abc

Nipnip said:


> Entonces seguramente se usa en todo México también.
> 
> 
> De acuerdo pero cuando algo está tan extendido y es tan uniforme el uso no puede sino ser correcto. La RAE debería incluir esa acepción, quizá no han visto la necesidad de especificar, porque como dice Jonno: al preguntar también se dice.



Para mí el uso en presente es solo cuando la persona está hablando con la otra en ese momento o está próxima a hacerlo, sino se usa "pregúntale" (o mejor dicho "preguntale" acá), pero eso es como estoy acostumbrado a oírlo yo.


----------



## Jonno

Usuario123abc said:


> ¿Puedes expandirte sobre eso?



Dijiste que "Los modismos o formas coloquiales, muchas veces no son académicamente correctos".

Y lo que digo es que expresarse de forma coloquial no es ni más correcto ni más incorrecto que cualquier otra forma de expresarse.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Jonno said:


> Dijiste que "Los modismos o formas coloquiales, muchas veces no son académicamente correctos".
> 
> Y lo que digo es que expresarse de forma coloquial no es ni más correcto ni más incorrecto que cualquier otra forma de expresarse.



Y a mí me parece que no es así, o es o no es dependiendo del contexto.

Lo correcto es lo que se atiene a ciertas reglas, y si algo está fuera de esas reglas es entonces incorrecto.

Pero ¿cuáles son las reglas? Si es lo aceptado por la RAE, entonces es correcto si está dentro de lo que se acepta, si no, no.
Si es lo aceptado como normal en tu barrio, es otro tema.


----------



## Nipnip

Usuario123abc said:


> Y a mí me parece que no es así, o es o no es dependiendo del contexto.
> 
> Lo correcto es lo que se atiene a ciertas reglas, y si algo está fuera de esas reglas es entonces incorrecto.
> 
> Pero ¿cuáles son las reglas? Si es lo aceptado por la RAE, entonces es correcto si está dentro de lo que se acepta, sino no.
> Si es lo aceptado como normal en tu barrio, es otro tema.



A lo que Jonno se refiere es a que algo de caracter formal no necesariamente es correcto. Los político y periodistas son el claro ejemplo de esto, son muy formales en  sus discursos pero muchas veces también plagados de incorrecciones.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Nipnip said:


> A lo que Jonno se refiere es a que algo de caracter formal no necesariamente es correcto. Los político y periodistas son el claro ejemplo de esto, son muy formales en  sus discursos pero muchas veces también plagados de incorrecciones.



Es que el considerar que algo es correcto o incorrecto es según a qué regla uno se refiera. Será que dices que los políticos hablan correctamente (usan bien las palabras) pero incorrectamente en cuanto a lo que dicen (no coincide con los hechos).

Ya una vez tuve que estudiar qué es correcto luego de que en un exámen de multiple choice había entre las opciones una que decía "falso" y otra que decía "incorrecto". Yo seleccioné "incorrecto" y me pusieron mal porque la respuesta era "falso". Así que me puse a estudiar la diferencia.


----------



## Nipnip

Usuario123abc said:


> Es que el considerar que algo es correcto o incorrecto es según a qué regla uno se refiera. Será que dices que los políticos hablan correctamente (usan bien las palabras) pero incorrectamente en cuanto a lo que dicen (no coincide con los hechos).
> 
> Ya una vez tuve que estudiar qué es correcto luego de que en un exámen de multiple choice había entre las opciones una que decía "falso" y otra que decía "incorrecto". Yo seleccioné "incorrecto" y me pusieron mal porque la respuesta era "falso". Así que me puse a estudiar la diferencia.



Sí sí, a lo que vamos es que correcto no es igual a formal ni viceversa.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Nipnip said:


> Sí sí, a lo que vamos es que correcto no es igual a formal ni viceversa.



Yo nunca dije que fueran sinónimos. Lo que contrapuse fue lo "académicamente correcto" con lo "coloquial".


----------



## Nipnip

Usuario123abc said:


> Yo nunca dije que fueran sinónimos. Lo que contrapuse fue lo "académicamente correcto" con lo "coloquial".



Ni nadie ha dicho que lo hayas dicho, simplemente Jonno hizo esa puntualización después de un mensaje tuyo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mucho escombro para tan poca cosa. Todo _preguntar _es un _decir_, por tanto el uso del verbo general del hablar *decir *por cualquiera de los particulares (preguntar, afirmar, negar, musitar, etc.) es siempre posible.
La lengua escrita tiende a usar por su vocación de precisión los verbos particulares del decir, pero no es incorrecto, sino menos preciso, usar el verbo general que además suele estar matizado en el contexto.
Todo correcto en una gradación de precisión expresiva.


----------



## Jonno

Usuario123abc said:


> Lo que contrapuse fue lo "académicamente correcto" con lo "coloquial".


Precisamente lo que te quiero decir es que no son contrapuestos: se puede usar el lenguaje en un registro coloquial, o incluso vulgar, sin cometer ninguna "incorrección académica", lo mismo que se puede usar en un registro formal, literario, culto... y hacerlo incorrectamente. El registro sólo es una adaptación del habla al contexto, no implica ni más ni menos corrección.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Jonno said:


> Precisamente lo que te quiero decir es que no son contrapuestos: se puede usar el lenguaje en un registro coloquial, o incluso vulgar, sin cometer ninguna "incorrección académica", lo mismo que se puede usar en un registro formal, literario, culto... y hacerlo incorrectamente. El registro sólo es una adaptación del habla al contexto, no implica ni más ni menos corrección.



Con lo segundo estoy de acuerdo, lo primero no me queda claro si es así o no. Pero me parece que sería para tratarlo en otro tema.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Precisamente lo que te quiero decir es que no son contrapuestos: se puede usar el lenguaje en un registro
> 
> coloquial, o incluso vulgar, sin cometer ninguna "incorrección académica", lo mismo que se puede usar en un registro formal, literario, culto... y hacerlo incorrectamente. El registro sólo es una adaptación del habla al contexto, no implica ni más ni menos corrección.


Lo subscribo al cien por cien.


----------



## Jonno

Usuario123abc said:


> Con lo segundo estoy de acuerdo, lo primero no me queda claro si es así o no. Pero me parece que sería para tratarlo en otro tema.



Quizás sería más fácil explicarlo si nos dijeras por qué no te queda claro, o si pusieras algún ejemplo. 

Voy a intentarlo yo con uno, puede que no muy afortunado pero es lo que ha salido :

Si dices "mierda", "caca" o "excrementos" estás diciendo lo mismo en tres registros diferentes, que podríamos llamar vulgar, coloquial y formal. Pero todas son formas correctas porque siguen las normas, están en el diccionario (esto también es para discutirlo aparte, porque el diccionario no es un compendio de las únicas palabras correctas) y se usan apropiadamente. "Mierda" o "caca" no son menos correctos que "excrementos", simplemente se usan en registros diferentes.

En lugar de palabras sueltas podríamos poner ejemplos de frases cortas, párrafos o textos enteros en diferentes registros, que serían igualmente correctos. Porque la corrección o incorrección según las normas es independiente de que te expreses de forma vulgar, coloquial, culta, especializada, literaria, o cualquier registro que se te ocurra.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Jonno said:


> Quizás sería más fácil explicarlo si nos dijeras por qué no te queda claro, o si pusieras algún ejemplo.
> 
> Voy a intentarlo yo con uno, puede que no muy afortunado pero es lo que ha salido :
> 
> Si dices "mierda", "caca" o "excrementos" estás diciendo lo mismo en tres registros diferentes, que podríamos llamar vulgar, coloquial y formal. Pero todas son formas correctas porque siguen las normas, están en el diccionario (esto también es para discutirlo aparte, porque el diccionario no es un compendio de las únicas palabras correctas) y se usan apropiadamente. "Mierda" o "caca" no son menos correctos que "excrementos", simplemente se usan en registros diferentes.
> 
> En lugar de palabras sueltas podríamos poner ejemplos de frases cortas, párrafos o textos enteros en diferentes registros, que serían igualmente correctos. Porque la corrección o incorrección según las normas es independiente de que te expreses de forma vulgar, coloquial, culta, especializada, literaria, o cualquier registro que se te ocurra.



Puede ser. Pero veo que esto deriva en dos temas diferentes: uno es acerca de lo que es formal o no, y otro acerca de lo que es académicamente correcto o no. No son la misma cosa.

Eso de escribir "mierda" sería informal pero académicamente correcto.

Por "académicamente incorrecto" me refiero a construcciones que se suelen usar normalmente en la vida diaria pero que no están bien expresadas de acuerdo a las normas del lenguaje.


----------



## Jonno

Tu lo has dicho: lo formal o no, y lo correcto o no, no son la misma cosa. Es lo que estoy diciendo desde hace varios mensajes


----------



## El decidor

Entre nosotros, en Argentina, lo preguntamos así: ¿Les dijiste si querían venir?, sin el "que"


----------



## Julvenzor

El decidor said:


> Entre nosotros, en Argentina, lo preguntamos  así: ¿Les dijiste si querían venir?, sin el "que"




Por mi zona igual.


----------



## El decidor

También lo decimos así: ¿Les dijiste que si querían venir, que vengan?


----------

